# Ordered it today



## lawdog (Feb 11, 2008)

Guys and gals. I have been working on our Vol. Fire Chief for a few months now to let the fire dept purchase a new smoker for our annual 4th of July community feed. He has been a little stand offish and then this morning he came in and asked how much our down payment was, the total price, when it would be ready, wrote a check and said order it.
The fire dept will cook with it once a year, and since nobody else on the dept smokes meat, the rest of the time my Chief (police) and myself will have full access to use as we wish.
Got it orderd today and he said it will be ready hopefully around the 1st of March.
Already making plans to participate in the chamber of commerce and a couple of other small comps in the area.
I'll add a pic and a couple of links to more photos and their website as to not take up so much space on here.
We ordered the series 70 with
Wood Box in front of Fire Box
Wood Box under Cooking Chamber
Propane Starter System
High Pressure Dual Stove Burner 
Upper and lower slide out Grill Shelves
D**n I'm excited

http://www.diamondplateproducts.com/70_Series.php
http://public.fotki.com/winstons/diamondplate_produc/
Now I just have to wait............till it gets here
Lawdog


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW! What a deal! Wish I had a boss like that! You gotta feel like you just won the lottery!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## mossymo (Feb 11, 2008)

lawdog
You are one lucky VFF !!!


----------



## fred420 (Feb 11, 2008)

merry christmas a little late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!awesome...


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 11, 2008)

Impressive setup, Lawdog! The fire chief will be very happy with the return that beauty can provide!


----------



## gramason (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice, hopefully our company can fit one in the budget soon.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish someone would buy one that I preety much could have access to anyime I wanted also. Darn i'M JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!I like that model !!!!!!!!


----------



## allen (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey LawDog,I have the perfect truck to pull it. *MINE, Nice Looking rig, Enjoy the heck out of it*


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 11, 2008)

Love the setup!!! pull it with ..... hmmm... lets see...  Tower 531   

http://www.susquehanna5.com/index.php

Fastest Volunteers in the Nation!!

Would love a set-up like that one!! Congrats!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics of the insides.  Will you open everything up and show us how its set up?

Congrats!!!  Think Chicken!

Steve


----------



## lawdog (Feb 12, 2008)

smokeys,

our dept has limped along for the last 3 years on a donated cooker that we had converted to smoke by adding firebox.  it worked well enough but didn't hold enough meat (40 or 50 briskets).  



I am with the PD but by proxy small town you get to do a little of it all and PD chief and I do the majority of the smoking at the all night cook we chose which one we wanted.

Hunter,
     Drive on up, we can work out something.  Yes the fire box is lp assist, talked to the big man in San Angelo today and that he guarantees after 140* if we want to knock off of wood that the lp would maintain 250* with no problem(cheat maybe but older I get, harder it is to stay up all night).
I will keep all updated but new pics but probably no new ones till we take posession and then I will be asking seasoning and burn in questions.

thanks
Lawdog


----------



## kookie (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn nice smoker................. So you auction off the old one to help pay for the new one?


----------



## lawdog (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry kookie,
gotta keep the old one to be able to keep up with the demand for the 4th, part of the deal with the fire chief. if we can talk him into another new one I will let you know about this one. may even meet you part way for delivery (would love o see ur part of the country). Just gotta get it more road ready, roadwalks like a bear at anything above 45 mph because of the heavy a** firebox on the back end.  was originally built as a grill for steaks on a guys lease but he donated it to the vfd and we had it mod'ed.   front side has 4 hp burners and middle section is set up for water to be heated by cooking chamber behind it. just gotta talk him into a 3nd smoker first.

Lawdog


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ever think about joining some local competitions as a way of advertising you VFD.  Maybe have an empty boot sitting out for donations?  If you went together on costs of wood, meat etc. maybe it would work out to be a reasonable cost as well as a way to advertise your VFD, just a thought.  And, congrats on the new smoker, it's beautiful.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 3, 2008)

I talked to the builder and let him know that I would be in San Angelo this fri and sat for my son's golf tournament and he told me he would have it ready for me to pull home with me on Sat night.  
I will post some pics on sun., and weather permitting get her seasoned and burned in that day too.........more later.

Lawdog


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got back into town from the golf tournament/pick up new smoker road trip. 
3 hour ride home @80ish........ 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 and never even felt it behind me.  Used 1/2 tank on the way down trailerless, 1/2 tank on the way back. 
I promise fine people I will post pics tomorrow but it was dark when I got in.  Just a little teaser, Travis (owner of Diamond Plate Products) threw in the chrome package for free (wheels, handles, chains and stacks.    
More tomorrow. 

Lawdog


----------



## desertlites (Mar 9, 2008)

cool rig-can't wait


----------



## richtee (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow... someone knows how to build a trailer rig, eh. Cool. Looking forward to some Q-view Dog   :{)


----------



## goat (Mar 9, 2008)

Lawdog,

Without pics, it did not happen!


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

here ya go








Lawdog


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow!  Talk about depth on those racks!

  On the 5th and 6th picture down, can you explain those just a bit?  The 6th one, the firebox rack, there is some angle iron under the rack, is that a slide guide or something?  

Really nice, can't wait till its loaded up for us!!!

Steve


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

Steve, pic 5 is one of the two inlets from the firebox, he extends the pipe once it enters the cooking chamber with the bottom half of the pipe cut off to more evenly distribute the heat.
Pic 6, the angle iron uner the wood rack is a propane log starter you can see the inlet for gas on pic 2 at the bottom of the fire box

Lawdog


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, I get it:-) Thanks.  

 You are gonna love that log lighter, it's the only way to go. Really saves start up time.   I bet you can even use it with some small pieces of hardwood for low temp smokes like cheese or jerky.

Really cool to see something different like yours.  I really wish there was dealers up here in Maine for all types of Smokers.  Would be real nice to kick the tires, and open and close stuff, learn about different designs and options out there.  

Nice set up you got there:-)

Steve


----------



## xtexan (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new 70! And more than likely my next purchase....Is the divider between the two doors hinged?
Let us know what you think of her.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

XTex,
Mine isn't, but he will work with you and do pretty much what ever you want.  He was great to work with.

Lawdog


----------



## capt dan (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice rig. I bet you feel pretty special getting to use that thing most of the year! Thats what I would call a "perk"!

Can't wait to see the first big load in it!


----------



## xtexan (Mar 9, 2008)

I din't read all of your posts, but did you work directly w/ Travis? I have spoken w/ him and he seams like a nice guy....


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

yup, started off contacted some guy out of Alabama that sells for him and when he found out where I was located he gave me Travis's (? doesn't look right?) # and that they were manufactred 3 hrs from where I live.
Travis was great to work with, any questions I would just call him and he would answer.  I was going to be in San Angelo over the weekend and he had it waiting for me after our golf tourny, just picked it up and headed north.

Lawdog


----------



## lawdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Today was like torture, getting to smell the hickory and a little [font=verdana, Sans-Serif]*TBS*[/font] (check out that TBS), knowing there would be no reward @ the end of the day. 
Here are a few pics of the DPP on her seasoning smoke.



Sprayed her down with Pam, started w/ 2 splits on propane log starter, took it up to 300* with 5 splits for 2 hours and maintained 250* for 4 hours @ 1 split per hour. 
Temps were easy to adjust with bottom set intake and duel stacks, can't wait for first cook.
What a way to spend a monday @ work.

Lawdog


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 18, 2008)

What--At work?  You lucky dog!!!   pardon the pun, if you will accept my request for a pardon, Sir.  I mean Please SIR!!!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 18, 2008)

cool rig. maybe you need to have a smf get together.


----------



## azbarbeque (Mar 26, 2008)

That is a great looking rig and I love seeing it towed behind that vehicle.

I am the Southwest Diamond Plate Distributor and I personally have been cooking on and using these units for over 3 years and I love them.  I have cooked on all the different models and love them all.  Very versitile and they hold temps great.

You will love using your 70 series.  Keep posting pics, especially once you get it all loaded down with food.

I just organized a competition here in AZ with 15 competitors and 8 of them were using Diamond Plate smokers, that's how popular they are out here.


----------

